# Primal Chicken Necks/Backs?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is a question for raw feeders:

Has anyone fed these to their dogs? I know it is much more expensive than going to a butcher, but I was at my local dog boutique and I decided to buy these for a try. They are meant to be meal replacements.

I usually feed premade raw for breakfast and kibble for dinner. Would it be fine to just replace their kibble tomorrow night by giving them a chicken neck? Or do I need to fast them first? This is not going to be a permanent change. I am just trying it out.

Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Also, what is more appropriate for a meal for a spoo? Chicken neck or back? I bought both..


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't mean to be a downer because you already purchased them but i steared clear of chicken necks because on the raw forum it is warned to be cautious when feeding them because dogs tend to woof them down and can choke on them. Some feed it without any promblems what so ever and some prefer to stear clear. Just be present and keep a watchful eye. 
Our boutique sells them too. Dogs really love them from what i'm told!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Uh oh!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Uh oh!


I know. But this is just some people. MANY people have no trouble what so ever and feed it all the time. Is your spoo a gulper?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie yes, Henry no. Maybe only Henry gets the necks.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm no expert when it comes to raw, i've been just reading and reading and reading trying to learn everything i can so i can do the prey model diet. Maybe others can chime in on here and set your worries (that i instilled) lol... at rest.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I copied this from the raw group, it's a great 411 site for any raw feeder:
Yahoo! Groups

"Would you mind explaining what is the difference in your mind between chicken neck and turkey necks? I read somewhere last week that turkey necks were good for bigger breeds (because the necks were bigger and long), while chicken necks were good for small dogs or for cats. I had bought Zola some chicken necks from a local supermarket here but they were so thin (the size of a thick asparagus), it scared me, so I made sure to hold onto them as I fed him. Today, though, at the raw food store, I was surprised to see their chicken necks were the width of some (thinner) turkey necks, so I bought a big bag. 
-------------------------------------------

The problem with some turkey necks (I would say particularly tom's) is that the base of the neck can be very thick and act as a plug. If your dog is a cruncher and not a gulper not as much as a big deal. 

--------------------------------------------------------- 
In your opinion, should I just stick to chicken necks and avoid turkey ones? (I'm not talking about constantly feeding chicken necks, but merely as it pertains to the issue of chicken-vs-turkey.) Or is it really dependent on whether the dog is a big gulper?

---------------------------------------------
IMO, it depends on your dog and what kind of eater they are. I think with any RMB you need to make sure it is an appropriate size for your particular dog and of course make sure you are present when the dog is eating.

I'm also cautious with beef heart. I cut them into relatively thin slices for all my dogs. Beef hearts are so tough I've seen my basenjis gag on those.
----------------------------------------------


Also, out of curiosity, there are no issues with chicken backs, are there? 

Thank you in advance. 
------------------------------------

Not much meat on chicken backs. When I have fed chicken backs I always add meat ,tripe or organs. I do that with chicken necks as well. I don't feed them as a meal, they are always mixed with meat ,organs or tripe.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Penjilum!! I guess I will just hold onto the chicken necks while they eat them...ha ha.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Thanks Penjilum!! I guess I will just hold onto the chicken necks while they eat them...ha ha.


your welcome and great idea! lots do just that! 

I'm certain their going to love it! have fun!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Penjilum - from what you have learned so far, what kind of rmb's are most appropriate for spoos?


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know for spoos in particular but in general:

Whole Eggs 
Beef (any parts, except dense weight-bearing bones) 
Liver (any species) 
Kidney (any species) 
Green tripe 
Heart (any species) 
Spleen (any species) 
Sweetbreads (any species) 
Lung (any species) 
Whole rabbits (or parts) 
Chicken (whole or parts) 
Turkey (whole or parts) 
Quail 
Pheasant 
Duck 
Goose
Pork 
Lamb 
Goat 
Deer 
Elk 
Bison 
Whole fish 

"Avoid feeding the weight-bearing bones of large herbivores—femurs, knuckle bones, etc. These bones can easily break a dog's teeth. These, among chicken necks and wings, are the most complained about bones."

Meat should be frozen atleast 24 hours to kill any parasites, fish for a few weeks to kill off a certain parasite. If your shopping for chicken you should look on the labels for 80mg of salt and less, no more as it can cause diarhea.

Also, i've read as a rule of thumb you want to feed anything the size of your dogs head, or large enough that they don't gulp it down. Dogs don't chew like we humans, they crunch maybe three to four times then swallow. They also have to gain muscles in their jaws which takes a bit of time to build so often times newbies raw eaters will get tired from chewing and try to swallow it whole.


------------------------------------------------------
This is just some of what i can remember at the moment, i have tons of stuff saved... i should go dig it up!
I'm still learning, it seems overwhelming but i'm assured it really isn't!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Here is a good website i found about raw recipes and feeding! They offer pictures and info! 

Raw Fed Dogs | Feeding the way Mother Nature intended!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wish I could be there to see you playing tug of war with Millie for a chicken neck ... any chance of a video?! I've just found a source of duck necks, which are a good size for my tinies - one neck feeds both.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mine love chicken necks and backs. I feed them a good bit. Suri sometimes crunches once and the necks gone. 

I agree with the previous post of Penjilum-Poodles.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay - I tried it! 

At first I was holding on to the necks because I was afraid they would wolf it down. They both looked at it for a minute, like WTH is this?? Then, they started licking. THEN, they realized OH!!! And started crunching away at the bone. Henry only crunched a few times and then it was gone. OOPS! He didn't choke though. Should I be worred about his intestines being punctured by any unchewed bone? Or will the bone be digested?

Millie surprised me the most! She chewed the heck out of it. Usually she is a gulper, but she chewed and spit out. Chewed and spit out. Kept repeating until it was all chewed up and then she swallowed it.

Should I be worried about Henry or am I in the clear since he didn't choke?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

The bone will be digested. It only punctures if it splinters- and that only happens if it's cooked. 

Except- Bison rib bones - i find can splinter if chewed on enough (but they dont eat em- they eat around em, then crack em for the marrow- then i take em away)


----------

